# Sod how to maintain and get it into the groove



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

Trying to figure out how to get my front yard that was laid with sod looking good


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Anthony said:


> Trying to figure out how to get my front yard that was laid with sod looking good


Easy peasy....

Short of the long.... Mow often, fertilize often (just put down whatever like monthly if your not lawn nutty), water, time, sun.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

Just bought my new house and was told my front yard is PRG and the back is KBG. but I can't figure out how to get the green back into it. Is it a fungus, dry, or what I can't figure it out I water it just as much as my KBG 3/4 in twice a week


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry for the terrible pics it kept saying pic was to large


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Start with fert. Just go down and get whatever and put it down. In about a week or so it should green up. Have you put any fert down?

The pics are too grainy to see it up close.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

I know I'm trying to figure out why it won't let me post better pics and I have done an app of milorganite And an app of scotts weed and feed


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

It always looks like it's not spreading like the squares are still visible.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

looks really thatchy. have you tried thinning it out with a thatch rake or regular bow rake? I would thin it out with a rake and get that dead material out of there then put down another app of fert. get a synthetic fert. like scotts or general urea 46-0-0. Just go kind of light if you get urea. Hand water a test section daily. See what happens.

You could always try putting down some seed. If you do that make sure you expose soil a bit(lot). Then water water water


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

Got it thanks guys I was worried about disease and I have not tried to thatch it yet will give that a tried to and throw some seed with lots of water and fert


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2017)

My land also has clay soil should I wait for the fall then airate it or could I do it now I'm in washington


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

July is not a good time to fertilize and seed cool season grass. Here is a lawn care calendar for Washington State:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://extension.wsu.edu/benton-franklin/wp-content/uploads/sites/27/2013/12/Lawn-Care-Calendar.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwis0orP9JPVAhWBbz4KHRVIDuQQFgg2MAI&usg=AFQjCNGEAjsuaU1SHfVlltF4xLGU3GKKLA

Washington State U has other information. Use the state resources to find the best time for lawn practices. What works in one part of the country may not work in another. I am not familiar with your climate and would not be able to advise. Even the west and east parts of Washington have a different climate, don't they? Your pictures show some distress. Call the sod company and talk to them about it. They may have some advice or might even come out and fix it.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Virginiagal said:


> July is not a good time to fertilize and seed cool season grass. Here is a lawn care calendar for Washington State:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://extension.wsu.edu/benton-franklin/wp-content/uploads/sites/27/2013/12/Lawn-Care-Calendar.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwis0orP9JPVAhWBbz4KHRVIDuQQFgg2MAI&usg=AFQjCNGEAjsuaU1SHfVlltF4xLGU3GKKLA
> 
> Washington State U has other information. Use the state resources to find the best time for lawn practices. What works in one part of the country may not work in another. I am not familiar with your climate and would not be able to advise. Even the west and east parts of Washington have a different climate, don't they? Your pictures show some distress. Call the sod company and talk to them about it. They may have some advice or might even come out and fix it.


What she said. I agree.


----------

